# cargo size and 4X4 question



## jean_loyer (Feb 21, 2005)

I am new into this forum. I a week I will get my X-trail. Am very excited!!!
Before I get this truck, someone knows how many weights I can put in the back when the seat are dropped. 200 pounds or more? Did you attempt this experience? 
Also do you have the dimension of the cargo when the seats are dropped and the height?

Please help me!!
I want to make sure I can fit my camping stuff and my telescope.
Am afraid I bought this nice X-trail and my stuff wont fit.

I am concern about the 4X4. I don’t trust the vendor; they don’t know their product. When you lock the four wells, are they locking all the time or when you go faster than 30 Km, the system change to two will drive. Is that right?
Advice will be greatly appreciate 

Regard
JS


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

jean_loyer said:


> I am new into this forum. I a week I will get my X-trail. Am very excited!!!
> Before I get this truck, someone knows how many weights I can put in the back when the seat are dropped. 200 pounds or more? Did you attempt this experience?
> Also do you have the dimension of the cargo when the seats are dropped and the height?
> 
> ...


Welcome, JS
Carmakers seem reluctant to publicize payload weights, but an X-Trail will carry far more than 200 pounds in the back with the seats folded. Keep in mind that if the seats weren't folded, you could have 500 pounds of people back there. As long as you're not stacking it to the roof with bricks or bags of sand, I don't think you could fit a damaging amount of stuff back there, so I think you can carry all the camping gear you want. For the exact dimensions, ask your dealer for a brochure.
On the 4x4 question, if you put your vehicle in LOCK, the AWD will automatically switch into AUTO at a certain speed. That means the system will decide when power is needed at all four corners. When you slow down, the 4x4 lock will engage again. Hope you enjoy your new ride. :cheers:


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re 4 x 4*



Avery Slickride said:


> Welcome, JS
> 
> On the 4x4 question, if you put your vehicle in LOCK, the AWD will automatically switch into AUTO at a certain speed. That means the system will decide when power is needed at all four corners. When you slow down, the 4x4 lock will engage again. Hope you enjoy your new ride. :cheers:


So does this mean that if you put the X into LOCK mode it you cannot damage the tranny or whatever by exceeding 30 km/hr ? It switches back to Auto mode on it's own ?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Cargo Weight*

Hi,

Well I can answer this one.. when my friend gave me the X-Trail (not mine) to use when he first received them at his dealership.... I had to go and pick up my Steer that I had purchased at the butcher... all 800LBS of it!!! Yes the butcher called that it was ready to pickup.. I had my friends loaner... a red SE and donw went the seats... and in went the precut 800LBS of pure Canadian Beef! in many boxes... that the X-Trail was fully loaded with three passengers as well!

It handled like there was nothing in it...and it was the first time I had ever driven an SUV... So while I never thought of the load... it was fine... I will be doing a second run soon for the same amount.. this time with my X-Trail.

Stephen


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*4x4*



mfreedman said:


> So does this mean that if you put the X into LOCK mode it you cannot damage the tranny or whatever by exceeding 30 km/hr ? It switches back to Auto mode on it's own ?


Correct Mitch,
If you are in "Lock Mode" it will automatically go into "Auto Mode" above 30 km/hr.

ValBoo.


----------



## Winterpeg (Jan 31, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> Correct Mitch,
> If you are in "Lock Mode" it will automatically go into "Auto Mode" above 30 km/hr.
> 
> ValBoo.


This is bizarre. It seems to me that there's not a lot of difference between the two modes. On Auto, with every launch of the vehicle all four wheels are driven and then the system determines if the back wheels are still needed. In Lock, all four wheels will continue to be used up until 30 km/h at which point the system will determine if the back wheels are necessary.

Given the fact that most roads have speed limits of 50 km or higher, most of the time your car will be determining which wheels are required. In my mind the only difference is how soon it makes that judgement.

If you want the first portion of your acceleration to consisently be with all four wheels and still get decent gas mileage then wouldn't it be best to leave it in Lock instead of Auto?


----------



## digitaloutlaw (Jan 10, 2005)

ValBoo said:


> Correct Mitch,
> If you are in "Lock Mode" it will automatically go into "Auto Mode" above 30 km/hr.
> 
> ValBoo.



Hmm.. I was told by my nissan dealer that the XTrail is the only vehicle in its class that will not disengage 4x4 unless you choose to do so. He said that the CRV and Rav4 both disengage 4x4 after 30Kms, but the Xtrail does not - which makes it unique.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

*4x4 modes*



Winterpeg said:


> This is bizarre. It seems to me that there's not a lot of difference between the two modes. On Auto, with every launch of the vehicle all four wheels are driven and then the system determines if the back wheels are still needed. In Lock, all four wheels will continue to be used up until 30 km/h at which point the system will determine if the back wheels are necessary.
> 
> Given the fact that most roads have speed limits of 50 km or higher, most of the time your car will be determining which wheels are required. In my mind the only difference is how soon it makes that judgement.
> 
> If you want the first portion of your acceleration to consisently be with all four wheels and still get decent gas mileage then wouldn't it be best to leave it in Lock instead of Auto?


It seems there is much confusion with this (even with sales persons):
"AUTO mode" does not launch in all 4 wheels. It only engages back wheels if it detects front slip.
"LOCK mode" is the one that launches with all 4 wheels...


I just go by the facts: here is an extract from the tech manual:

--start quote---
ALL MODE 4X4 SYSTEM
4WD MODE SWITCH

AUTO mode
 Electronic control allows optimal distribution of torque to front/rear wheels to match road conditions.
 Makes possible stable driving, with no wheel spin, on snowy roads or other slippery surfaces.
 On roads which do not require 4WD, it contributes to improved fuel economy by driving in conditions close
to front-wheel drive.
 Sensor inputs determine the vehicle's turning condition, and in response tight cornering/braking are controlled
by distributing optimum torque to rear wheels.

LOCK mode
 Front/rear wheel torque distribution is fixed, ensuring stable driving when climbing slopes.
 Vehicle will switch automatically to AUTO mode if vehicle speed increases. If vehicle speed then
decreases, the vehicle automatically returns to direct 4-wheel driving conditions.
 LOCK mode will change to AUTO mode automatically, when the vehicle speed exceeds approx. 30 km/h
(19 MPH). The LOCK indicator light keeps illuminating.
NOTE:
If there is a significant difference in pressure or wear between tires, full vehicle performance is not available.
Tire conditions are detected, and LOCK mode may be prohibited, or else speeds at which LOCK mode is
enabled may be restricted.

2WD mode
Vehicle is in front-wheel drive.
NOTE:
 If front wheels are slipping in 2WD mode, do not switch to AUTO or LOCK. This can cause difficulties for
the system.
 Even if the 4WD mode switch is in 2WD mode, the 4WD control unit occasionally automatically change to
AUTO mode depending on the driving condition (For example; Depressing the acceleration firmly). This is
not malfunction. However, 4WD indicator lamp dose not illuminate.

---end quote---


ValBoo.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Previous Weekend I put 2/50kgs packaged wire racks at my FWD Exty, without any notice, I even got the enough power to pass some cars at a 2way hill road :thumbup: 

Considering I'm at 2,000mts above Sea Level with a ~20% loss of power.... fell free to put that load there as Stephen & all others told you.


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

4WD - I believe that all that X-Trail owner needs to know is 2WD - good conditions, Auto - bad conditions, Lock - when you are in trouble. I found almost no difference in fuel consumption between 2WD and Auto. The Auto mode really seems to start at 50:50 from standing still (dosn't wait for wheel spin to engage rear wheels)


----------



## Winterpeg (Jan 31, 2005)

> From a standing start, the ATTESA system adjusts the front-to-rear torque distribution, adding 25 percent to the front wheels for a more powerful start. The system then quickly adjusts torque distribution as needed, sending up to 100 percent to the rear wheels if conditions warrant, or adjusting the front drive percentage up to 50 percent as needed


This site offers a glimpse at how the ATTESSA E-TS system works (search for the word "ATTESA" on the page). This is the same system used in the X-Trail with the only difference being that front-wheel drive is the default when not sending power to all four wheels.

Hey, a little extra grip off the line never hurt anyone. I thought I had read before that it starts with a 50/50 split and then determines if the rear wheels are needed, but according to this it looks like it's 25% to start.


----------



## jean_loyer (Feb 21, 2005)

*Cargo and 4X4*

Hi everyone, I want to say thank for all yours good requests. I'm impressing about what you can do with the X-Trail. I feel gladder to choose this model. My previous car was a Sentra GXE 2003 and I love it. That why I decide to stay with Nissan. I like adventure, so I believe I will be plenty satisfy with an X-Trail.

I saw on Chinese web site, there was a solution to maximise the cargo by removing the rear seat base. You know the one is lifted vertically on capstan seat. With that formula, you can have 6 feet or 1874mm available for your cargo.
Some one tried this? Do you know if Canadian products are having the capability to do that too? Do we kneed any tool to remove it or it could be removed by hand?

Thanks again for your input!
JS


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Winterpeg said:


> Given the fact that most roads have speed limits of 50 km or higher, most of the time your car will be determining which wheels are required. In my mind the only difference is how soon it makes that judgement.


LOCK isn't really for the open road at all. I'll be using mine on bad backroads where you'd never go faster than 30 km/h anyway. The fact that it switches to AUTO if you get moving faster is nice, because you won't damage your drivetrain if you forget to shift back to FWD or AUTO.
And, ValBoo, I'm sure the AUTO mode always launches in AWD. I think that's what it says in the manual, but I don't have it with me at the moment. But I get no front wheelspin even if I leadfoot it off the line on polished packed snow.


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

jean_loyer said:


> I saw on Chinese web site, there was a solution to maximise the cargo by removing the rear seat base. You know the one is lifted vertically on capstan seat. With that formula, you can have 6 feet or 1874mm available for your cargo.
> Some one tried this? Do you know if Canadian products are having the capability to do that too? Do we kneed any tool to remove it or it could be removed by hand?
> 
> Thanks again for your input!
> JS


Yes it can be removed without any tools. If you then move the front seat all the way to the front and tilt the seat back down - you get more than 8ft almost flat


----------

